# Missing Z drive



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

Sorry if I have posted this in the wrong section, but i need help.

I recently have a problem on my main home computer (I am posting this on my daughters laptop).

I recently lost or deleted by mistake my "Z" drive after trying to clear out a malware virus.

During the course of the problem i also got the blue screen of death, which i haved discovered is being caused by a conflict between "Secure Socket Tunneling Protocol Service" and "Telephony" (services loaded at startup/logon). If i leave one of them disabled (either one) then the coputer logs on ok. However one or the other may be required for internet to work.

Despite this conflict I cannot find/recover re-enable the Z drive.

So the computer works, but the printers are not connected, internet is not connected. Other computers/mobile devices can still connect to the internet throught my Orange Live Box as they did before so network problem is definately only on main computer.

I hope someone can help.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

We will help you with one at a time.
First lets start with the Z drive. Go to Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Computer Management>Disk Management does the drive show up there?


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

It does not show up, only drives shown are C (OS), D (Recovery) and an unnamed drive which is shown as EISA Configuration?

The other temprary drives for the removable staorage and the dvd drive are shown but definately no network drive z


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

You mean Mapped Network Drive. You may need to recreate it. The network drive comes from a pre-existing partition shared hard drive or partition or folder mapped as a network drive from F: or D:


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

yes, the mapped network drive, but i dont know how to recreate it


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Which drive did it aim to originally? C: or D: for security reasons I would not share your C: drive in a mapped drive array unless you only share a folder like the Documents, Music, Picture, or Videos folder. The D: drive is for Reinstalling Windows to Factory Defaults which should not be shared.

Is there other drives showing up in Disk Managment? Any Unallocated drives or any without a drive letter assigned to it? Can you process a screen shot of the Disk Management window open?


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

it originally pointed to Z, the drives shown in the main top window are 

DISK 0 containing the following partitions

C (OS) 455 GB NTFS
D (RECOVERY) 10 GB NTFS

and an unamed drive described as EISA Configuration. this is 63mb in size and along with C and D is shown as a Primary partition

the other drives shown are 

DISK 1 - Removable H:
DISK 2 - Removable I:
DISK 3 - Removable J:
DISK 4 - Removable K:
DISK 5 - Removable F:

CD ROM 0 - DVD E:

These are all shown as "No Media", i believe they are all related to the multi media card reader intalled on the computer and the CD ROM/DVD is what it is.

If i am in network and sharing centre it shows an unidentified network, asking to show the computers and devices on this brings up a blank screen whereas before it would show who and what was connected to the network, including other computers and printers etc.

asking it to map this brings up a screen which defaults to drive Z: on the folders option the default is \\IAN-PC\public. IAN-PC is the main computer. 

It tries to connect to this and then fails.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

To Re-map your network drive. Right click *Computer/Map Network Drive/ Browse* the network to the *Computer/Drive *and the Folder that was your *Z:* drive.
If you are not sure, you can press the *Windows Key+R *in the run box type the computer name (ex) *\\computername* and press enter. This will open up the network drive and show you all of it's contents. Here browse till you get to the folder which was your previous *Z: *drive. Once you know where it is, then follow the steps above.


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

thanks for the post, i tried Computer/Map Network Drive/ Browse but it only gave me one option which was to select a shared network folder, there was oner shown but it just said network and when i highlight it, the options in the pop up window change "make a new folder" does nothing and the other button is cancel.


I also tried the windows key + R, put in \\ian-pc which is the computer name and pressed enter. I get an outline of Windows Explorer as if it is trying to open, but then it is stopped by the following message:-


\\ian-pc is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.


The Server service is not started.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type *services.msc *Right click the *services* icon in the search results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Services window, scroll down to *Server*. Double click it, make sure the *Startup type* is set to* Automatic *and the service is *Started.* If that fails, go to the *Dependency* tab, and make sure those services are started.


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

ok, the server start up type is set to automatic, but it is not started. I tried starting it and got the following message:-

Windows could not start the Server service on Local Computer

Error 1068: The dependency service or group failed to start

I clicked on the dependenct tab noted which services were required.

one of them was currently not started. i started this one. then went back to try and start the Server service again.

same error message as before.

of note the two services that were conflicting with each other and causing bsod

secure socket tunneling protocol service

and 

telephony

are not both switched on, i need to leave one of them off or the computer crashes.

so at the moment "Telephony" is enabled and started and the other one the tunneling one is not. Not sure if this makes any difference.

I have just looked at the dependency for both of these services and the fact that they are conflicting is a major problem.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we would get a much better understanding of your problem if you used event viewer. Go to start search and type:- eventvwr.msc press enter, expand windows logs "application". 

See what errors show up, highlight an "error" and right click select "properties". we need event ID and source. Also check under "application and services log".

Now very often after a virus is removed the repository for WMI is left in a corrupt state (important service). Open a cmd prompt as admin and at the prompt type(copy paste):-


```
net stop winmgmt&cd %systemroot%\system32\WBEM&Ren Repository Repository.old&winmgmt /resetRepository&shutdown -r
```
 press enter
Agree to stopping dependencies Y N say Y your computer will restart.


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

Theres like 42 thousand events listed the most common error that keeps showing up is

source = CVHSVC, event id = 100


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

Everything on the computer works except for the ingternet, printer and anything else which was on the network. Drive Z is physically missing (even though it is virtual). Yes there are other problems caused by a virus problem and conflicts between start up services, but i really need to try and get the internet fixed. without the log in details for the orang liverbox or being able to find the original set up disc (it was over 6 years ago) i am at a bit of a loss.


----------



## Vasporran (May 29, 2011)

Jenae i tried copying your string and entering it at a command prompt. it did exactlty what it was meant to do. but the problem with the z drive and the virtual network is still there.


----------

